# Philippine paphs.



## Stone (Sep 25, 2012)

While researching some habitat info on the paphs from the Philippenes, I borrowed a book from our club library and found some interesting info. So I thought I'd post it here for those interested and also so I can go back to it when I need to.

acmodontum
Negros, to 1000mt. distinct wet/dry cycle

adductum
Epiphyte on Mindanao 1250 to 1350 mt. Rain all year.
anitum, same but lower elevation. (warmer)

argus
Negros Orientale above 600mt Wet/Dry.

ciliolare
Mountain Province in Luzon and others. Between 300 and 1300mt.
Rain all year.

fowliei
Palawan Is. Up to 700 mt. Wet/Dry.

haynaldianum
Surigao del Norte, Mindanao. Up to 1500mt. Rain all year.

hennisianum
Bukidnon on Mindanao. To 500mt. Rain all year.

parnatanum
Tarlac Provice on Luzon, 700mt amoung moss/grass.
Lots of air movement. Wet/Dry.

randsii
Surigao del Norte and Surigao del Sur on Mindanao.
Epiphyte to 500mt. Rain all year.

roebbelenii
Rizal on Luzon to 500mt? Rain all year.

urbanianum
Oriental Mindoro on Mindoro. Between 500 and 800mt. Shade, rain all year.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 25, 2012)

Paph anitum is surigao del norte and surigao del sur as well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2012)

You can find this information here, also:
http://slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/index.html


----------



## Stone (Sep 25, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> You can find this information here, also:
> http://slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/index.html



Yes I use that too Dot. However this is more up to date and I see a few discrepensies regarding altiutude. I also find the rain figures a bit of a mind bender trying to work out how they relate to the southern hemisphere. Wet/dry or rain all year is easier for me
I can't even find parnatanum.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 26, 2012)

There's a few pages on weather patterns in Cootes's new book on Philippine orchids. Then there are the microclimates.... *G* So I agree Stone, its hard figuring them out, much less factoring in N vs S hemispheres. 

Guess it'll stave off Alzheimer's...


----------



## eggshells (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is climate data for Surigao.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2012)

None of this is going to change the rain levels in my apartment! oke:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 26, 2012)

NYEric said:


> None of this is going to change the rain levels in my apartment! oke:



Just trigger the sprinklers every once in awhile


----------



## Stone (Sep 26, 2012)

mormodes said:


> There's a few pages on weather patterns in Cootes's new book on Philippine orchids. Then there are the microclimates.... *G* So I agree Stone, its hard figuring them out, much less factoring in N vs S hemispheres.
> 
> Guess it'll stave off Alzheimer's...



Ha!, Thats where I got this info. Cootes gave a talk to our club on Philippine orchids a couple of months ago. .....Which I missed


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2012)

Stone said:


> Yes I use that too Dot. However this is more up to date and I see a few discrepensies regarding altiutude. I also find the rain figures a bit of a mind bender trying to work out how they relate to the southern hemisphere. Wet/dry or rain all year is easier for me
> I can't even find parnatanum.



Interesting. You ought to contact Stephen Manza, who posts here, if you have some different information.

There are several species/varieties I don't find on his site, but there is some disagreement on their validity.

I made myself a chart from his data sheets that summarize the info, and I find that very useful.


----------



## Stone (Sep 26, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Here is climate data for Surigao.



Thanks eggshells. What altidude is that taken at? I hope its not always that warm where anitum grows! or my little one is going to struggle..


----------



## polyantha (Sep 27, 2012)

I heard that there are two different colonies of randsii out there. One of them is compact and has around 3-4 flowers per stem. The leaf dimensions are comparable of those of Paph philippinense. The second colony is located far apart from the first one. The ovarall dimensions of these plants are huge. They sometimes carry more than 10 flowers per stem. I do not know the exact location tough (thank god).

Some pics:

colony 1:
http://www.kinmatsu.idv.tw/orchid/paph/randsii.jpg
http://www.monbebebull.com/images/Paph%20randsii.jpg

colony 2:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a42/og48/Paphiopedilum%20species/PflanzemitSammlerOlafGruss.jpg
http://www.slipperorchid.org/gallery/Paph-randsii-Plant4spikes-Tsui-WEB.jpg


----------



## polyantha (Sep 27, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Paph anitum is surigao del norte and surigao del sur as well.



That´s correct. I have seen collected plants sold as "Paph adductum" but in fact they were crosses with P. randsii.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2012)

NYEric said:


> None of this is going to change the rain levels in my apartment! oke:



I kind of see where you are heading with this.

Lots of people do good with haynaldiaum under conditions that are nothing like those shown for the habitat.

This is the same habitat for lots of our favorite Phales, and mine go down to 59/60 routinely during the winter, and do just fine.

So how many of us really maintain these kind of temps/humidities in our collections, and what is the practical implementation of seasonal rainfall quantities?


----------



## Stone (Sep 27, 2012)

Rick said:


> > what is the practical implementation of seasonal rainfall quantities?[/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe rather than water availability the plants are cuing into drops or accumulations of salts/nutrients?

More rain = lower EC?

Could even look at salt differentials. The more soluble materials go down in availability during heavier rain?

In one of those leaf litter analysis papers I found it showed seasonal fluxes in nutrients/salts, and not just a combined all up or all down during fluxes in rainfall rates.

Also seasonal rain often comes with increased cloud cover. Maybe more rain = lower light. In the tropics with relatively constant day length, maybe light cues are the driving factor with fluctuations in rainfall.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2012)

This is for a site in West Sumatra. Rainfall elevated June - November with peak in August/September (but always some rain).

Color code on leaf nutrients, white is lowest, red is highest. Pretty smeary, but you can see that K (and a little bit P) is highest during low rainfall and Ca/Mg are pretty much opposite that. It also looks like many of the lesser nutrients are more abundant during heavier rainfalls.

Potential Paphs could be tonsum and superbiens. (I have tonsum in spike now). Some of the cochlopetalums are from this part of the world, but generally found on rocky cliffs rather than in forest leaf litter.


----------

